# If NO Power over night! becareful your fish tank!!



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i have once experience very expensive! just no power about 6 ~7 hours, came back home, my 2 ray died! that usually 2 ~3 times happen a year,so after i went to Canadian Tire purchase Power-Backup ,,it can auto run over 13 hours while the power out  , so after i dont have this trouble!
*Warring , this is not my Tank!! *i read one of Aquarium site member same happen,,but........he hurt more than me x 1000 times!! i feel sad with him!!
*remember must need get power-backup, otherwise same this.........


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that really sucks, thanks for the sad sad warning.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loses, I hope you don't get discouraged from fish keeping


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

this is not my fishs , i just warring let the BCA know need get the Power-backup in case !
i feel sorry for his BIG LOSE !!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's why I have battery packs for short outages & a portable gas generator for outages lasting more than a few hours. With thousands of dollars worth of fish and corals to protect, can't be too careful.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, especially true for SW tanks. Most of my SW friends have instant on portable generators in case of blackouts.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

HMMMM... perhaps time to get a small generator... seeing as i work for yamaha.. i could get one pretty cheap


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or come get some brand new Hagen battery power air pump (comes with airline tubing and airstone) for $5 each...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^^Charles, is that enough to prevent something like this? 

I vaguely remember seeing power bars with a rechargeable battery built in, does anyone have experience with those?

thanks, pisces, for the reminder.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

a few hours, sure. When I have power outage, I made sure I cover the tanks with towels or blankets to help keeping the heat in. Then battery air pump to help on moving the surface of water.


----------



## swordtail (Apr 24, 2010)

I use the battery powered air pumps for my aquariums every time we have a power outage and I have yet to lose a fish.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i got the NOMA power Backup from Canadian Tire , it can run over 13 Hrs, and can support over 300 W, it work great , so if power out, my filter and powerhead is still running over 9 hours,because i died my ray last time, i learn it!
also i have battery powered air pumps too, but the battery air pump cant auto turn on!


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

A computer UPS would work would it not? I have an old 1400VA UPS kicking around, perhaps I should hook it up, or are these not recommended for aquarium use?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

summit said:


> A computer UPS would work would it not? I have an old 1400VA UPS kicking around, perhaps I should hook it up, or are these not recommended for aquarium use?


the computer ups usually runing very short time!u need to double check how long can running and how many watt it can support it,


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> the computer ups usually runing very short time!u need to double check how long can running and how many watt it can support it,


Yeah its a large one, 1500VA meant to run servers, I think its about 980W, so it should give me plenty of run time. I am going to add up my power sources and figure out the run time, but it should give me at least a few hours I would think as I would run my Eheim 2075 filter and hydor inline heater only, no need for lighting, the eheim only uses about 20W/hour of power, and the heater cannot be much more, even at 100W/hour that would give me over 9 hours.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> Yeah its a large one, 1500VA meant to run servers, I think its about 980W, so it should give me plenty of run time. I am going to add up my power sources and figure out the run time, but it should give me at least a few hours I would think as I would run my Eheim 2075 filter and hydor inline heater only, no need for lighting, the eheim only uses about 20W/hour of power, and the heater cannot be much more, even at 100W/hour that would give me over 9 hours.


That'll do the trick. Just watch for spillage when doing water changes.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Now taht seriously suck!
I hope the guy's okay!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are using computer UPS, I would do a test to see how long it will keep running whatever you want to hook up to it. Also, the batteries on those units will lose its charging ability over time, so make sure you check them at least once a year.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

summit said:


> Yeah its a large one, 1500VA meant to run servers, I think its about 980W, so it should give me plenty of run time. I am going to add up my power sources and figure out the run time, but it should give me at least a few hours I would think as I would run my Eheim 2075 filter and hydor inline heater only, no need for lighting, the eheim only uses about 20W/hour of power, and the heater cannot be much more, even at 100W/hour that would give me over 9 hours.


yes, better testing how it work first,so u know how is working and how long,, but i usually just only connect the filter and power head only! it just about under 30W , can be running about 13 hours up,, because my heater is 300w , it wount running long time, while without power the fish tank usually can keep temperature a short time 4 - 6 hours, and used the towel cover it! that will work !


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

That would definitely suck, and perhaps a little off topic, but why is this posted under 'other websites'?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i use this. works wonders. a lot better than those small battery operated airpups. what are you going to do when your out and the power goes out?

"We highly recommend this air pump for emergency back-up air in aquarium, small tanks, and small ponds.
The pump is designed to run continuously on 110V power. 
When the power shuts off, the pump automatically switches over to battery back-up and continues to run until power is turned back on. 
It features two modes of back-up operation: Hi - runs 14 hours continuously on full battery mode; Low - runs 28 hours on intermittent mode where the pump is on for 50 seconds then of for 50 seconds. 
Utilizes a 66v rechargeable battery (included), which is easily accessible.
Two 3/16" outlets provide 0.15 cfm of air at 30" of water depth"

Yahoo! Canada Image Detail for http://www.aquasythe.com/images/AE-Azoo%20backup%20pump%20ss.jpg


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, i would suggest who has rays ,must get it ..it is good in case with out power! i used that NOMA is for small office used! it powerful can support 1500W,, and i only connect the filter and powerhead only, it can running over 13 hours,,but battery air pump is good for small tank too! thks for sharing!


m_class2g said:


> i use this. works wonders. a lot better than those small battery operated airpups. what are you going to do when your out and the power goes out?
> 
> "We highly recommend this air pump for emergency back-up air in aquarium, small tanks, and small ponds.
> The pump is designed to run continuously on 110V power.
> ...


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a backup generator for that. Only a few hundred at canadian tire. Also some battery backups. There are some major solar flares scheduled just a over a year away. Last time Quebec lost power for a few days I believe. The time before that no one really cared as it was the telegraph days. I recommend finding something to keep you going for at least a week as it could happen when transformers blow.


----------

